# QAD or RipChord?



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Which do you use? Why?


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I love my ripcord

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

ripcord but no real reason other than price. Had it two years so far with no problems.


----------



## Darton78 (Apr 6, 2010)

QAD pro hunter Just a awesome rest had problems with ripcord the first ones had a hesitation in the drop they have it fixed now.


----------



## archer2 (Oct 15, 2004)

I have had 2 QAD PRO HD rests. 

After a couple years they both failed and would not drop all the way causing major fletching contact.

After these issues I lost confidence and switched to RipCord Code Red's on both my bow and my wife's.

They have been great. Very solid rest, very quiet and no fletching contact issues. 

I would highly recommend the Code Red.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have shot the Ripcord for 5 season's now and have had zero issues with it in that time. Never had fletching contact issues, I've never had to make a single adjustment to it of any kind since it was installed.

I started shooting it because I wanted to shoot a drop away rest and liked the full containment the Ripcord offered. It was on the shelf that day so it's the one I bought. I keep shooting it because it has never given me a reason to change.


----------

